# Any experience with Hops for antianxiety?



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys, well I randomly picked up a couple supplements at Whole Foods cause I read online that they were good for anxiety: Hops and Catnip  lol. I've never tried any supplements before and haven't checked with a doctor and I was wondering if there was anything I should know before trying them cause I'm a little wary of side effects. I was also wondering if any of you have taken these for anxiety and what the results were if there were any at all. Do these supplements really help with anxiety cause I'm a bit skeptical? Thanks to anyone who has any info


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

foremma said:


> Hey guys, well I randomly picked up a couple supplements at Whole Foods cause I read online that they were good for anxiety: Hops and Catnip  lol. I've never tried any supplements before and haven't checked with a doctor and I was wondering if there was anything I should know before trying them cause I'm a little wary of side effects. I was also wondering if any of you have taken these for anxiety and what the results were if there were any at all. Do these supplements really help with anxiety cause I'm a bit skeptical? Thanks to anyone who has any info


I know that high hops beers like Arrogant B###dard Ale are very relaxing for me. I would buy it more often if it was cheaper. Hops are related to marijuana, so maybe thats why. Coincedentally I buy my high hops beer at Whole Foods.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

The effects from hops have nothing to do with marijuana. I can say that enough of them definitely help me relax (stronger than kava but weaker than alcohol) while also creating a sense of excitement (antidepressant/motivation effects?) when I take them. Unfortunately the next day you may feel a little down and maybe even emotional. And unlike kava they don't have negative effects on the liver. The only thing that worries me about them is that I've found studies indicating that they contain one of the strongest known phytoestrogens. Even though it's not really at significant doses for humans, I don't like the idea of filling myself up with estrogen!


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

i used to smoke hops quite often it has a very relaxing effect but it sort of dulls your thinking so it can make anxiety worse because its easier to embarass yourself in conversation. oh and it stinks too plus i have my own reservations about the estrogenic effects, i read that field workers used to pass out from handling the plant so much and it was due to estrogenic compounds in the oil or resin.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Hops are often mixed with Valerian root. Any side effects you're likely to encounter will probably be very mild unless you happen to be allergic to them or something. If you have no known allergies, try it, I guess. Hard to go too far wrong.


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah they're great! I mean I just crack open a nice refreshing Three Floyd's Beer and I'm good :]


----------

